# Rasmussen New Poll out Today



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!

Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.







Trump Approval Index History - Rasmussen Reports®


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 18, 2020)

Hardly surprising


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hardly surprising



Oh, I'm sure some are unaware.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2020)

Keep in mind that Razzy consistently has Tangerine Tornado 5-10 points above everybody else. They robocall old people with landlines and nothing but time on their hands to answer their stupid push polls.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

Trump has been losing polls since 2016


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2020)

polls


----------



## S.J. (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


Suddenly Rasmussen becomes a credible source for you?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

S.J. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...




No, I still don't consider Rasmussen to be credible, you guys do so I just wanted to update you on their latest.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 18, 2020)

Irrelevant. Trump wins huge this November.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  The communist will explain to you who you consider reputable and why polls beat elections


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I was listening to you wingnuts who ignore all the other polls in favor of Rasmussen. I didn't realize ya'll were a bunch of communists.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yeah, I ignore all the polls who had Hillary winning by a landslide.  But you can keep believing in them all you want, commie.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...




I don't believe it ever WAS 51%


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2020)

Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

S.J. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



There were no polls with Hillary winning by a landslide near the election.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



I don't either.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



 Too bad you didnt stick to listening.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

S.J. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



He doesnt believe them. Polls are a weapon of disinformation. Didnt work in 2016 and wont work now.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




  Hillary won the polls and lost the election. Ill take that


----------



## okfine (Mar 18, 2020)

Good indicator that Ras goes down so does Fat Donnie.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Of course not. You just pushed a poll saying 51%...but you dont believe it. You have grown so used to lying that you dont even try to hide it anymore.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...



Lately I'm beginning to think reading comprehension may be more contagious than COVID-19


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



How about another poll..that you dont believe?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Fang said:


> Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.




And the concerted attack by the democrat party members of the press, the late night comedians, hollywood............


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

Within the MOE of where your Messiah Barry Hussein was at the same point.

Oops!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I just posted a poll I do not believe. Are you really not getting this?


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


*Still better than Obama.  Good to know you never cease from rooting for America to fail.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*No one really puts much stock in a pathological liar who roots for America and my President to fail.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 18, 2020)

The whole point of the enemy democrat created hysteria is to keep Trump from being reelected.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How is your definition of a communist and a capitalist distinguish between the two?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The whole point of the enemy democrat created hysteria is to keep Trump from being reelected.


And they partnered with a retrovirus.  Demonic.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Or you could stay on topic.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



God has so many mind readers, I let them talk to themselves.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Fock you, you're out of your jurisdiction.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The whole point of the enemy democrat created hysteria is to keep Trump from being reelected.




Why would it be implausible for there to be anti-Trump elements at the CDC or the FDA? The FBI, CIA, and the State Department leadership used fake information paid for and created by the DNC and hilary to get illegal FISA warrants, they used it to initiate a years long investigation by a special prosecutor, and managed to get Trump impeached....yet some believe it is beyond the pale to think that those same elements don't exist at the CDC...when Rod Rosensteins sister works there? That it would be beyond the pale to think anti-Trump elements at the CDC may be providing false information to support the democrat party and the democrat party members of the press to shut down the U.S. economy, push us into a depression, simply to make Trump lose in November.....that, somehow, is beyond the pale even after all they have already done not only to Trump but to General Flynn, Carter Page, Justice Kavanaugh? We need to take this on before they wreck the country.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.
> ...



Yes. I should have added that!


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


*Nah, My Jurisdiction is The Whole world.  You are a wicked unrepentant sinner destined for the eternal torment of Hell if you do not change your lying, slandering, false accusing ways.

Repent for Judgment is at hand.  God is willing to forgive.  But you must humble yourself and go to Him first.  You have set before you Life and Death.  Choose Life!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The whole point of the enemy democrat created hysteria is to keep Trump from being reelected.
> ...


*Only 0.0064% of The Chinese Population ever caught this, so why The Hysteria?
It's already slowing down in China and they are lifting Travel Bans.*


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Even Jesus F'n Christ is rolling his eyes right now.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The whole point of the enemy democrat created hysteria is to keep Trump from being reelected.
> ...


And don't leave out their other pals, China and Russia.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Let's just say China went about it a very different way.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


*At you.  Yet, he'd still accept you if you repented of your Evil ways, and threw yourself upon His mercies.*


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



If there was a heaven and if was full of people like you, wouldn't that make hell redundant?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I can/t believe that commie hippy; feeding and curing folks.  Consorting with the have nots and prostitutes.  Not wearing shoes.  Long haired, bearded, unkempt.  Turned over the tables of the money changers.  Kneeling to wash the feet of peasants.  Put to death by the authorities of the day as a subversive radical.

Seems even then to authority, the only good Jesus is a dead Jesus you can mythologize but not have to deal with.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



It's so ironic.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You have nothing to do with either Jesus, or who might or might not be accepted.  You may throw yourself where ever you like.  Have you considered out a 16th story window?


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*No, because there is a difference between a repentant and saved by Grace sinner, and an Unrepentant Rebellious Sinner.  God purges sin from the repentant sinner and they become sinless and perfect, but The Unrepentant and Unwilling He has to dispose of like Yesterday's Garbage and He throws them in Hell.  That's where you are going if you don't change. *


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


*I am only repeating The Message of Christ.  You cannot enter Heaven unless by Christ, and unless you are Born Again and accept The Gift of Christ and The Salvation of Messiah.*


----------



## JLW (Mar 18, 2020)

What a surprise. Trump is like a fish on the deck of a boat just flopping around.  His poll number will continue to dive.  There is no cure for Trump's incompetence.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


No, sharing any space with the likes of self-absorbed self-righteous pricks is a hell of sorts, one that can easily be avoided via social distancing.  It's not just for retroviral pandemics anymore.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> What a surprise. Trump is like a fish on the deck of a boat just flopping around.  His poll number will continue to dive.  There is no cure for Trump's incompetence.


Yes there is, time.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You're no good at it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Right, so when did god boot lying from the sin list?  Because you do that a lot.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 18, 2020)

So now Rasmussen is a legitimate poll to the left shocking. The poll result it’s self is not I suspect any President regardless of party would see similar numbers in the current situation.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


when do you figure out that there are no communists except those with a gun to their head in communist countries? You live on an imaginary planet of total misinformation and ridiculous scandals and conspiracy theories....


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 18, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> So now Rasmussen is a legitimate poll to the left shocking. The poll result it’s self is not I suspect any President regardless of party would see similar numbers in the current situation.


Direction of Country Economist/YouGov Right Direction 35, Wrong Track 56 Wrong Track +21
*Tuesday, March 17
Race/Topic   (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination Reuters/Ipsos Biden 48, Sanders 39, Gabbard 2 Biden +9
2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination Morning Consult Biden 58, Sanders 37, Gabbard 3 Biden +21
President Trump Job Approval NPR/PBS/Marist Approve 43, Disapprove 50


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  I got it. Truth is irrelevant to you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You should ignore MOST polls today..  They are gone with the rotary phone.... There is a NEW breed of polling that had ADAPTED to the way people live today... Companies like "Survey Monkey" VET a whole mountain of people and continue to poll THEM and revise their accumulated responses... THIS is far more accurate sampling because more is KNOWN about the respondents.. 

The LOYAL party whackos are now a minority... The folks who CLAIM party allegiance are now outnumbered by the ones that dont... Gets harder to FIND true Dems or Repubs and most of the older polling outfits simply PUSH people into one one barrel or another...

And "phones" are more complicated.. 1/2 the folks in Hillbilly Hollywood have cell numbers OUTSIDE this zipcode...

*I know I just completely wasted 4 minutes of my time replying to you.*.. But I hope you pause long enough to REALIZE why so many folks are telling you the "polls" are crap... It's because they are.... Until ALL the polling giants wake up to the 21st century at least....


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



It's very important to me. I'm just showing you guys a poll that wingnuts post whenever the president (as rare as it is) is over 50%. According to the poll that Trumpbots like he's now under 7. Sorry if you don't like it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I didn't pick Rasmussen, the wingnuts who keep promoting the poll but only when Trump is above 50% did, so talk to them. SurveyMonkey on the other hand doesn't exactly have a great reputation.

Pollster Ratings

Grade: D-

What you should do is look at a multitude of polling, not just pick out your favorites, dingbat.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




  

You are so gullible and naive, it's hard to make fun of you... Nat Silver founder of 538 is a former columnist for the "Daily Kos"... 538's largest claim to fame is predicting all 50 states in the 2012 election.. An election that was never REALLY in doubt.. His statistics successes are mainly in predicting baseball games..

Love your innocence... HATE that you are helpless to learn anything... Or have original thinking going on in there...


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> It's very important to me. I'm just showing you guys a poll that wingnuts post whenever the president (as rare as it is) is over 50%. According to the poll that Trumpbots like he's now under 7. Sorry if you don't like it.




I like it. Bad polls have predicated defeat for you in the past.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Why would "we" look at polling at all?


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

If you HAD any self preservation or original thinking goin on -- you would have ANALYZED Nat Silver's rating chart... Survey Monkey got a D- because they DONT USE PHONES..  Like I said -- they VET folks to get to know them and STORE the results on the web... These VETTED PEOPLE only are fed polls on the web for responses to questions... 

It's NOT "internet polling"... It's more like what what Nielsen Ratings do to "get to know the viewers" personally.. And Nielsen ratings are VERY VERY accurate...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's Nate Silver and he was not a 'columnist' at the Daily Kos.

Search Daily Kos []


He also looks at past performances of polling companies and SurveyMonkey isn't that great.



> Love your innocence... HATE that you are helpless to learn anything... Or have original thinking going on in there...



Still not sure what this has to do with the point of this thread. I'm calling out the idiots who use Rasmussen and only when he's over 50% in the polls and ignore everyone else. Then again you're not too bright as you seem to agree they are helpless and naive since you can't even realize you're validating my point.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.
> ...



You forgot to blame the the Jews, everyone knows the Jews fucking did it...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Why would you look to only Rasmussen and only when their polls tell you what you want to hear? That's what the wingnuts do. DId you make this point then? No? Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm never taken Rasmussen seriously. I don't care about popularity polls, I care about effectiveness.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Since I'm fully qualified to commit statistics myself and I KNOW that most of the polling practices are antiquated and inaccurate -- I CHOOSE to use the NEWER methods where the RULES of selecting "representative samples" aren't constantly violated.. 

I know there's some big tech words in there.. But in short -- I pretty much ignore any polling that uses "cold calling" anymore... Not telling anyone what to do..  But SCIENTIFICALLY and mathematically, most political now is about as accurate as your horoscope... In fact, your horoscope is probably MORE accurate because it's just general crap that STATISTICALLY APPLIES to most anyone...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




Right, besides that load of horse shit you just laid that didn't really say anyting, let me tell you what the purpose of this thread is about.

The wingnuts push the Rasmussen poll whenever the president is above 50% and ignores it any other time. I thought I'd just remind them where their favorite pollster is now.

For being 'fully qualified' you sure are dense.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Well you just qualified to be picked on..  LOL... 

So by YOUR logic, if a poll is NOT in your favor because it's CRAP -- it's suddenly NOT CRAP when it is in your favor..  THAT is really your topic here.. And I'm not the dense one that can't learn or read above the 8th grade level....


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



wingnuts? you and Mac1958 been commiserating again?

  I never look at polls. So wonder no more. Thats why.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...




The anti-semites are in the democrat party.....


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




So as he says, his "purpose" of this thread is what the black ops people called a "Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt" campaign. Propaganda aimed at demoralizing the enemy..which in this case is America.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



That's a pretty weird response. 

Anyway, doesn't change the fact that the wingnuts often get a hard on every time Rasmussen shows Trump as barely acceptable and then ignore all other poll and Rasmussen when the number are upside down for Trump which is almost always the case.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Yeah, those are the guys whining "The Jews Will Not Replace Us' in their MAGA hats. Sure, bud.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


I think I seen 25 fake news reports the news have put out in the past 12 hours, lol last week was probably 1,000,, lol poor democrats haha


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




  I doubt any of these mythical "wingnuts" do anything of the sort. Thus your effort to dictate who believes what and why they must believe it. Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...




Oh yeah Omar and Jackson are Republicans?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



Riiiight. Don't cry, Trump isn't popular.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I've never seen them wear a MAGA hat with tiki torch in hand.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


hmm, yea:


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


46% lol that makes its 70%  in reality, crazy with all the fake news . He’s amazing


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Anti-semite muslims hate Trump. You will never see them in a maga hat. "All about the benjamins" is what she said I think? Up in "hymietown" as the REVEREND Jackson calls it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vegas says polls are off 13 points,, that’s 60%! That’s reality


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Nope, it just shows you're a baby who has a difficult time with reality.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 18, 2020)

Too late for most, I fear....

In my first email run of the day I received two messages warning that the virus map link being promoted in this thread contains a virus of its own.  One that scoops up your private info for sale on the dark web.

One of the two I would have disregarded as it came from an average internet user.

The other came from an IP professional whose insights I value.

Fortunately for me I read my emails before visiting this site.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Jackson is an asshole.

And AI Pac has an unnatural hold as a foreign entity over some Christian politicians. Just the same, she at least apologized.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Tell that to Vegas


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

I hope the polls go down to 20% lol the look on your faces in November will be priceless lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Too late for most, I fear....
> 
> In my first email run of the day I received two messages warning that the virus map link being promoted in this thread contains a virus of its own.  One that scoops up your private info for sale on the dark web.
> 
> ...



The John Hopkins map is safe. If there is a _jhu.edu_ in the url you're fine.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're going to love this. 

2020 Presidential Odds: Joe Biden Now Favored To Win Presidency


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.
> ...



Do you blamed them?

Maybe you are ignoring when Trump boy pumping his ego during his rallies. The democrats the democrats the democrats, insulting his own people, lie after lie. Since when you see an asshole president attacking his own people? 


Jerks like you likes that. Decent Americans that is called unfit, immature and amateur lousy president. So he deserves to be trash.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




He is an official democrat super-delegate asshole though isnt he?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Lol link don’t work haha nice odds ha


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 18, 2020)

he is still 20 points higher than Congress.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hardly surprising


And hardly meaningful lol.

Tards sucking the media teet


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Link works fine you just need to be man enough to read it, pussy.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly surprising
> ...



It's a poll that the wingnuts use, you calling them tards?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly surprising
> ...


maybe we really don't care about polls as we've stated over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, and in case you didn't know, over and over.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Try this one Sorry, America: Donald Trump Is Still the Las Vegas Favorite to Win 2020 Election


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


If they rely on polls YES.

Next dumbass question?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 18, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> What a surprise. Trump is like a fish on the deck of a boat just flopping around.  His poll number will continue to dive.  There is no cure for Trump's incompetence.



I don’t want to disagree Johnny but there is a cure for incompetence. 

Lock Donnie boy inside the WH basement, give him several CD of Stormy porno video and a paper towel. 
We’ll save  a heck of our time talking about this lousy boy. 


He goes to his press conference faking like somber. After 5 hours he goes back to his favorite toy tweeting pointing fingers.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

Polls:






Reality:


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Polls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW HELL YEA!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



No, he doesn't appear to be. 

List of 2020 Democratic Party automatic delegates - Wikipedia


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It's the poll you wingnuts post all the time, why do you have a problem only when I do it?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Oh, it's a very valid question. I'm sure you ran to all the other Rasmussen polls and voiced your opinion about how bad it was. 

Oh, here you are starting a thread and using a Rasmussen poll.

Rasmussen poll shows Gingrich with double-digit lead in Iowa


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's 10 days old. Mine is more recent, sorry, bitch.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Did you really just dig back to 2011?

A sure sign you realize you debacle of a thread has blown up in your face.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That was well before the polls were exposed as being completely full of shit during the last election. Play a good troll now and go dig up some more pointless shit.

DANCE PUPPET!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Here he is defending Rasmussen in 2018.

President Trump hits 51% Approval Rating

I've never seen him go after Rasmussen unless Trump is underwater.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Tell them the link don’t work lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I will pay you to face time live when the results come in lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Link works fine, you don't. 

Here's the video from the page, maybe you'll muster the courage up to watch it, boy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


It's EIGHT FUCKING MONTHS from the election. 

8 months

Let that sink in for a moment....

8 months


Shit can change in a week that wrecks even the best laid plans.


Dance puppet!


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Keep digging.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



It is and many a wingnut have posted Rasmussen poll results years before the elction and you never had a problem with them doing it, so why now?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yea anti trumper produced go figure


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...




I think I've proved my point. The wingnuts only have a problem with Rasmussen and other pollsters when they don't like the results.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sorry you don't like the odds. You asked what Vegas was up to and I showed you.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


According to Quid Pro Joe O'Biden Bama a few days ago the election is still 2 years away........or one year................


----------



## eagle7_31 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



This is March 18, November is a long way off....for BOTH parties.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Your polls and odds were always good until this happened lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

eagle7_31 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I completely agree. I'm just posting the Rasmussen poll because the wingnuts love them only when Trump is ahead. I have no idea who is going to win the election.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Shoot, down 7 on the wingnut poll and now you're throwing the kitchen sink into it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Just facts


----------



## eagle7_31 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



More than likely because Rasmussen was about the only major poll in 2016 that said Trump could win. There may have been a couple of others as well.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm sure they are. I bet you live in the blue area too.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

eagle7_31 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



No, Rasmussen like every other pollster showed Clinton with a slight popular vote lead which is what she got.

To be specfic Rasmussen showed Clinton winning by 1.7% and she won by 2.1%.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Facts


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


94% chance Hillary wins haha


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 18, 2020)

Liberals are the most likely to kill each other rioting and gathering in hate groups.

There won't be enough Democrats left standing in November to elect anything.

Oh, wait, I keep forgetting that DEAD people whose affiliations in life might have been anything overwhelmingly vote Democrat.

My bad.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you want to have a conversation about crime statistics then start a thread, the topic of this one is you idiots can't handle bad news when it comes int he form of a Rasmussen poll however think they are great when they tell you Trump is sort of (he's never far above 50%) popular, like mayonnaise.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Which does not translate into votes in the EC because we are not a direct democracy. In any event Rasmussen got closer than most anyone with a possible Trump win.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Someone is triggered lol hahah


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



So, on top of everything else you don't even know what a poll is.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Polls showed Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide right up to the election.

Oops!


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I know what a poll is 

Lol


----------



## eagle7_31 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Save it, polls are photos so to speak of the moment which today is March 18.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



They did? I'm talking to national polls that don't measure the electoral college. You know, like the Rasmussen poll I posted.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

eagle7_31 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I agree completely. You must not read my posts. I already told you why I posted the poll, not because I think it means much of anything at the moment but because the wingnuts post Rasmussen results in the past but only on the occasions when Trump is ahead and then they forget about them all the other times he isn't. 

I'm sure you've told them how shitty polls are at those times, right?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yep.  They did.

Sorry for your colossal ignorance.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Which poll saw an electoral college landslide? Not predictions but actual polls. I think you'll have a hard time finding them. And please don't disappoint me and post something that is not a poll, don't be a dumbass.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Dude, why do you insist on being embarrassed?

Emerson College Polling predicts electoral landslide for Clinton


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



That's not a national poll. That's a prediction based on looking at under polled individual states. 

Now, please find a national poll like Rasmussen that shows an electoral college landlside. I can save you the trouble and say you won't find one but go ahead and look.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Found one yet? Do you know what a national poll is? Do you know that they measure popular opinion and not percentage of outcome?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Don't throw your back out running around with those goal posts, Loser.

I can show you several links predicting a Hitlery Elecoral Landslide based on polls, but you would still deny reality.  You are a typical Dimsocialist............facts and reality are your enemy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Polls are pointless. I've said this consistently.  But if you dig like a good little troll you may find a pic of me picking my nose, so......

DANCE PUPPET


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



This is what I said:

_They did? *I'm talking to national polls* that don't measure the electoral college. You know, like the Rasmussen poll I posted._


And you didn't find a national poll. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I know, Gramps, you point that out whenever one pops up that you don't like the result and you're quiet every other time. I get it.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 18, 2020)

As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.

Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.

So far Donald Trump is blubbering and blithering. Will he burst into tears in public?

Is Trump Organization crashing?

Trump's Job Approval Rating Slips to 44%


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yeah, AFTER you asked for a poll showing a Hillary electoral landslide.

How's that back?

Also, Dummy.............what do you think all the outfits predicting a Htilery ELECTORAL LANDSLIDE were basing their predictions off of? Polls you colossal dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You really want to see a poll? Lol


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...


Just 5 more years to go!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Dance PUPPET.

There are more hours to be wasted digging through old posts. You must retain your looser status by digging deeper into the archives.
Funny enough with so many idiots on this site only a handful are so desperate they dig up old bullshit. You are now in the elite status of those rare losers. CONGRATS!

Now keep digging PUPPET!


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 18, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Just 5 more years to go!


Then 8 years of Ivanka, the first woman president.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...




No, before I asked actually but that's OK. You can't find a national poll that shows Clinton was going to win by any percentage because that's not how polls work.

Learn what a poll measures, idiot.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I don't need to look any further. You only have problems with polls when they don't agree with your opinion. You can prove me wrong if you want but you won't be able to.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



No thank you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You found ONE RESPONSE that triggered your troll senses. ONE 

Keep DIGGING PUPPET


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Still not a national poll. You're kind of slow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

Trump will demolish whichever retard the left puts up.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Nope, I just posted a poll that the wingnuts love to use but only when it agress with their opinion and they are now having a difficult time processing it as you can see.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

Should Clinton Play For An Electoral College Landslide?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



people's lives have been turned upside down and this is what you concentrate on? Sad.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



Nobody ever accused you guys of being smart. That's not a national poll.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I'm simply demonstrating confirmation bias among the wingnuts. I have no idea how accurate this poll is and I'm not the only one keeping it alive.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Dig troll, dig deep. 

You are as stupid as the rest of them. Polls lol


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2020)

Polls don't matter.

Unless they portray Orange Jesus in a flattering light.

Then they are perfect.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Reutere/IPSOS is National you moron.



> After a brutal week for Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump, Democrat Hillary Clinton maintained a substantial projected advantage in the race to win the Electoral College and claim the U.S. presidency, according to the latest results from the Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation project released on Saturday.
> 
> If the election were held this week, the project estimates that Clinton's odds of securing the 270 Electoral College votes needed to win the presidency at more than 95 percent, and by a margin of 118 Electoral College votes. It is the second week in a row that the project has estimated her odds so high.
> 
> The results mirror other Electoral College projections, some of which estimate Clinton's chance of winning at around 90 percent.



There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Why? I don't put much stock in polls this far out, I'm just watching the reaction of others as they can't deal with the result they have posted in the past.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...



You've been saying this for over three years now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



IDC who the next POTUS is. I only care about getting this crisis behind us that has hurt so many people. Stock market is down heavily...who do you think this benefits as it allows them to buy stocks on the cheap? China anyone? Start the virus and benefit most from it. Hopefully the next President learns from this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You CLEARLY wet yourself when discovering this poll. You didn't even change your depends when posting it.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2020)

What a shitty president. what a shitty time for america...and the world!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



That's not a national poll that is called a prediction, specifically Reuters calls it the 'Sates of the Nation Project'.

Polls don't measure odds they measure public opinion. Isn't it nice that you get to learn something today?


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 18, 2020)

Trump approval ratings are great, if your an ant...you can see how low it really is


----------



## playtime (Mar 18, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Just 5 more years to go!
> ...


----------



## Mike473 (Mar 18, 2020)

Gillum + 9 with a week to go


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...



Shocking....you would think there was a global pandemic upon us.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Then no need to be here, right?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You have been handed your ass by numerous posters in your own thread..........and the best part about it is that you are too fucking stupid to realize it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I didn't expect the reaction and for such a shitty day I'm kind of enjoying the ignorance on display.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> No, I still don't consider Rasmussen to be credible,



Hell, you admit right here you are trolling. And I didn't have to go back near a decade to find your stupidity!

DANCE PUPPET!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...



Even though I am voting for Biden this November I truly hope Trump win to watch you go insane!


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> What a shitty president. what a shitty time for america...and the world!


*This is what this country moooooorrrrrreeee than deserves....we put kids in cages, rallied around evil politicians, gave the most corrupt human in our history a free get out of jail card, allowed him to degrade and humiliate everything and everybody but rednecks....folks we are so over due for tragedy, I just hope God's aim is fair.*


----------



## Mike473 (Mar 18, 2020)

How will the Dems explain a blow out loss in November? It is coming. The media has lost every bit of credibility they had built over the years. They are nothing but attack dogs at this point. It is disgusting.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 18, 2020)

The Kung Flu hoax was obviously intended to undermine President Trump's successes!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Nothing shitty about today. 

Made a nice wad of money at work. Preordered the new Half Life game on Steam. Had a nice ham steak dinner. Mocked a few leftist retards, you included.

A glorious day.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



I haven't.

I posted a Rasmussen poll that shows Trump down by 7. This is a poll that wingnuts post every time Trump is above 50% as though it means something. Now when he is down pretty low I get an earful about how polls aren't any good. Quite the hypocrisy.

Then there is people like you who don;t even know the difference between a poll and a prediction model. A national poll will not tell you a candidate has an X percentage chance of winning, that's not what they do. Sorry you're so damn dumb you don't even know why you're wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Are polls all you have? Poor guy lol


----------



## JGalt (Mar 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> What a shitty president. what a shitty time for america...and the world!



You just posted that so tigerred59 would give you a "winner."

You got something going on with her? I'm jealous.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


There is a need.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That's nice Gramps, have a cool evening.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2020)

we need BOLD, STRONG, IMMEDIATE, COMPREHENSIVE action from Trump to combat the Chinavirus


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2020)

JGalt said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > What a shitty president. what a shitty time for america...and the world!
> ...


you got me!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



I guess I have those Las Vegas odds too. But really I wouldn't hold Rasmussen in very high regard like you guys do. I just wanted to show you what a Rasmussen poll often times looks like. You know, since you guys seem to overlook them when they tell you something you don't like.


----------



## playtime (Mar 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> we need BOLD, STRONG, IMMEDIATE, COMPREHENSIVE action from Trump to combat the Chinavirus





we need another tax cut for bigcorp!!!!


----------



## JGalt (Mar 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



You keep yer mitts offa her. She's mine.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yea like I said you want
To see a poll? Lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Ok, whatever works for you


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm really not interested so take it somewhere else.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> we need BOLD, STRONG, IMMEDIATE, COMPREHENSIVE action from Trump to combat the Chinavirus


We just need to make sure the businessmen who have made America the great nation it is do not get put out of business by this disease which has invaded America from a foreign country.


----------



## Mike473 (Mar 18, 2020)

The polls are meaningless. The Dems are running Biden. And, Biden can't win a national election. And, if Bernie had desired to win and pointed out Biden's decline in recent years, it wouldn't have been close. Sanders would have routed him. Sanders didnt want to win. How else could he lose to a guy who can't even remember where he is half the time? Sanders was for show this time around.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Now you don’t like polls? HHah


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Mike473 said:


> The polls are meaningless. The Dems are running Biden. And, Biden can't win a national election. And, if Bernie had desired to win and pointed out Biden's decline in recent years, it wouldn't have been close. Sanders would have routed him. Sanders didnt want to win. How else could he lose to a guy who can't even remember where he is half the time? Sanders was for show this time around.



I wouldn't put much stock on the polls right now as they are only a snapshot in time. 

I also wouldn't feel confident about Trump winning or losing.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There are apps and dating websites for you to venture too, not like it'd be your first time.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...



You effing dope. Obama's approval rating was only three points higher than President Trumps, at the same time in his presidency. And Obama wasn't dealing with a global pandemic.

RealClearPolitics - President Trump, President Obama Job Approval!


----------



## Mike473 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> > The polls are meaningless. The Dems are running Biden. And, Biden can't win a national election. And, if Bernie had desired to win and pointed out Biden's decline in recent years, it wouldn't have been close. Sanders would have routed him. Sanders didnt want to win. How else could he lose to a guy who can't even remember where he is half the time? Sanders was for show this time around.
> ...



I feel very confident. Biden is a people pleaser and a pushover. And, what is worse, he peaked about 20 years ago. Now, he is 60% of what he was and declining by the minute.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...


My God. This makes you happy. I'm sick.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What’s that got to do with the real poll of 2016v


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Why do you feel the need to vilify people during the time of crisis? You're that kind of person eh? Poll says you're a dink.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 18, 2020)

Soon there will be another Rasmussen poll proving Democrats are wrong.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

*Oh I am not here to save you.  I am here to tell you to repent and when you face God, there will be evidence against you where you rejected God even though someone called you to repentance.

You won’t repent, so my urging you to repent is of no account, and your fate is sealed because you love Evil more than you love God.
*



Bo Didleysquat said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

*You lie and slander every day Child of Hell.

Repent or face eternal damnation.*



HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


----------



## okfine (Mar 18, 2020)

playtime said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > we need BOLD, STRONG, IMMEDIATE, COMPREHENSIVE action from Trump to combat the Chinavirus
> ...


How about another Trillion from those who actually pay taxes. I get the feeling by the time that Fat Donnie goes it will be more.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Got to tell you, this thread is only slightly more effective at Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt campaigns than the sum total of those 13 Russian trolls in 2016.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I'm not vilifying, I'm pointing out the hypocrisy of using the Rasmussen poll only when it tells you what you want to hear. Kind of like saying 'm vilifying others and then ignoring every other thing said in this thread.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You guys are nuts. There is nothing fearful in this thread, just don't be hypocrites and use Rasmussen only when it tells you what you want to hear and then when it doesn't and it's pointed out to you don't start an all out assault on how all polling is wrong or it's too early or whatever it is you guys didn't say when conservatives post polls. Simple as that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Nate Silver had a permanent blog page at the Daily Kos for years..  Did some very non scientific polls for the Daily Kos while he was there... 

I'm not validating your point.. Your "point" is complete failure of logic and reason... You're projecting how much "conservatards" depend on Rasmussen, when it's YOU that runs to Rassmussen any time the results are in YOUR favor... 

And I remembered something else about 538 and Nat Silver since this afternoon.. You remember those daily projections in the NY Times about how Trump had less than a 7 to 14% of winning right up to election day??? 

The NYT CHERRY picked some of most partisan polling agencies to THRILL their readers with those numbers...  NOTE - they did NOT include the MAJOR pollers like Rasmussen..  They picked the ones that told the story they wanted to hear... ONE of the seven or so they used was Nat Silver and 538.... Days before the election, he was giving Trump a 14% chance of winning... 

So when I waste my time telling you why almost ALL polling sucks -- and like a mental midget you run to Google and find Nat Silver to SMEAR Survey Monkey -- it's just great to see you squirm... 

Nat Silver is OLD school "baseball style" statistics.. DOesn't have the background to pick state and local "representative samples" and OF COURSE he's gonna resist 21st Century polling science...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *You lie and slander every day Child of Hell.
> 
> Repent or face eternal damnation.*
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ, get a grip.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Sure it wasn't the NY Times? It's irrelevant anyway.



> I'm not validating your point.. Your "point" is complete failure of logic and reason... You're projecting how much "conservatards" depend on Rasmussen, when it's YOU that runs to Rassmussen any time the results are in YOUR favor...



No, I think you can throw Rasmussen in the trash regardless of their result. I trust there polling now just as much as I trust it when they show Trump over 50%. In other words I don't endorse them at all. I just wanted to watch the hypocrisy in action and boy, you dopes don't disappoint.



> And I remembered something else about 538 and Nat Silver since this afternoon.. You remember those daily projections in the NY Times about how Trump had less than a 7 to 14% of winning right up to election day???
> 
> The NYT CHERRY picked some of most partisan polling agencies to THRILL their readers with those numbers...  NOTE - they did NOT include the MAJOR pollers like Rasmussen..  They picked the ones that told the story they wanted to hear... ONE of the seven or so they used was Nat Silver and 538.... Days before the election, he was giving Trump a 14% chance of winning...



I think we've learned that prediction models are shit. 538 also included Rasmussen in it's prediction model as well, not just so called liberal pollsters.



> So when I waste my time telling you why almost ALL polling sucks -- and like a mental midget you run to Google and find Nat Silver to SMEAR Survey Monkey -- it's just great to see you squirm...



Oh, I get it. "Almost ALL polling sucks" unless you agree with it. It's not so much about smearing Survey Monkey as they just aren't reliable.



> Nat Silver is OLD school "baseball style" statistics.. DOesn't have the background to pick state and local "representative samples" and OF COURSE he's gonna resist 21st Century polling science...



Ok. What did this have to do with chery picking Rasmussen polling anyway?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> ...



Especially when he has "no path to the White House!"


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> No, I think you can throw Rasmussen in the trash regardless of their result. I trust there polling now just as much as I trust it when they show Trump over 50%. In other words I don't endorse them at all. I just wanted to watch the hypocrisy in action and boy, you dopes don't disappoint.



If you actually LISTENED, when I explained WHY most INFORMED folks KNOW the polls are junk, you wouldn't be making all these excuses... But you got out the shovel instead of opening your mind to LEARNING why the polling companies are failing and started to  yourself a deeper hole hitting on what I said by googling Nat Silver and 538.. 

It's a waste of time EVERY time with you... I can fix my end of that.. But seriously, message boards don't do a THING for your level of understanding... It's a complete waste of time for you....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Who gives a f@ck? The world is imploding and you’re worried about some poll. Dumbassery 101.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> 
> Donald Trump continually touted the rise of share prices as his prime quality. Now shares have fallen to pre-2017 levels. Shares have not risen during Trump's tenure and may fall even further as bankruptcies set in.
> 
> ...



President Trump


----------



## LeeOnLido (Mar 18, 2020)

Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sounds like 2016


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...





flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think you can throw Rasmussen in the trash regardless of their result. I trust there polling now just as much as I trust it when they show Trump over 50%. In other words I don't endorse them at all. I just wanted to watch the hypocrisy in action and boy, you dopes don't disappoint.
> ...



You're not addressing the thread. I'll dumb it down for you.

When Trump polls at or near 50% on Rasmussen the wingnuts post the poll results.

When a Rasmussen poll is posted that shows Trump down by seven points in a Rasmussen poll the wingnuts challenge the accuracy of polls. 

It's the funniest fucking thing on this board and if you think it's a waste of time you don't need to keep pretending to miss that point.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes, we told you weeks ago, dipshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Who is “we”? You’re such a terrible person.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> You're not addressing the thread. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> When Trump polls at or near 50% on Rasmussen the wingnuts post the poll results.



Let me finish that for you... 




... And when Trump polls BELOW 50% on Rasmussen --- YOU POST IT...  LOL... 

All that misses the point of WHY -- nobody really believes in most of this polling anymore anyways.. ESPECIALLY the "conservatards"....


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



We told you this was going to get worse while Trump was saying it's all just fine, invest in the stock market, 15 people sick? (a lie at the time) they'll be well soon, no worries. 

You're world is fucked right now, get used to it and if that's consuming you right now then got to another thread where that's the topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2020)

S.J. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



If Trump can’t win Rasmussen, he is doomed


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Who is “we”? Who? What are you talking about? And whose world is not torn apart now? You are immune? LOL


You’re just lying to yourself now. Dumbass. Go post some more polls. Call Trump racist again for his travel bans. Snowflake.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You're not addressing the thread. I'll dumb it down for you.
> ...



Yeah, I'm not endorsing it, I don't hold it up as accurate. I'm posting it to watch you guys go nuts because your favorite pollster is telling you something you don't want to hear. It's hilarious. Then another idiot tells me that Vegas has something else to say. I then post that Biden is ahead there as well, is reaction was priceless.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oh, Ok. now it's liberals who weren't telling you this was going to get much, much worse while Trump was downplaying it. The denialism on the right is a sight to behold.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Rasmussen is truly a crap pollster, consistently an outlier, I wouldn't take their poll today as accurate today or any other day.

I'd be looking at an average of a group of polls as well not a single one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What?! Are you seriously politicizing this? China is to blame. Not liberals and not moderates and not conservatives. You’re a real winner. I d Ask what you do for work but you would just lie.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



China is not to blame for our lack of response and Trump not taking it seriously so much so that you still have wingnuts who think the severity of this is a hoax. Just ask Tipsycatlover as she takes her cues from Trump.

Call your senators and Congressmen and ask where the extra hospital beds are going. Ask about testing and why South Korea tested many more per million than we did. Also, ask them if they are bailing out the cruise industry, that's not exactly clear as of now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What would you have done in his shoes? Not blame China and not stop travel? Seriously? How would you handle this? You criticize so offer an answer.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm posting it to watch you guys go nuts because your favorite pollster is telling you something you don't want to hear.



If you actually read any of the posts I work at to discuss with you --- you'd know by now I'm not "you guys"... And I'm also not "your guy"... THe MAJORITY of Americans at this point are not partisan zealot whores willing to vote for people who SHOULD be assisted living... OR "the World's Greatest Troll"... For that matter...


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

S.J. said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...


It's the only pollster pseudocons believe in.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

g5000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Not a lot of fun going on today but if you need a laugh the replies are hilarious.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 18, 2020)

He’s not going anywhere [emoji869]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting it to watch you guys go nuts because your favorite pollster is telling you something you don't want to hear.
> ...



Yeah, I'm speaking of the wingnuts on this board who celebrate Rasmussen when it suits them. It can't be any clearer.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 18, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
> The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
> And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!


This IS a distinct possibility.  You would HOPE that SOME Dems are finally seeing that Trump is a good president, has done great things for our country, and most importantly, he is fiercely patriotic and cares deeply about his country.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...



Tell us about the polls after the election, again!!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Be honest with the American people about the severity. Not tell people imply that people can go to work while they are sick, that by far is killer advice, literally. We now have people who take his lead such as Devin Nunes who told people to go out to bars. Really irresponsible stuff. 

But that's for another thread as that topic is being debated in multiple threads.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Whenever Trump goes up on the Rasmussen poll, a pseudocon invariably runs here to tell us all about it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

GWV5903 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



That they more or less got the popular vote right? Is that what you want to talk about?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No, they just said she had a 93% chance of winning and that Trump had no path to victory.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Yep, that is my only reason for posting this. I wouldn't trust a single national poll, I think polls this far out are kind of useless and I think if you do favor a certain pollster then you have to take the good with the bad. These guys can't handle the bad.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

One week ago today: Despite Coronavirus, Trump Approval Rating At 48% - 4 Pts Higher Than Barry At Same Time


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Well that would be relevant if we elected our Presidents based on popular vote, and you wonder why you are so easily owned...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

g5000 said:


> One week ago today: Despite Coronavirus, Trump Approval Rating At 48% - 4 Pts Higher Than Barry At Same Time



Nostra seemed to like that thread, he's been pretty active in this one too.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

So let's seeeeee...

4 points higher than Obama last week.

Down 7 points now.  

That makes 3 points lower than Obama.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > One week ago today: Despite Coronavirus, Trump Approval Rating At 48% - 4 Pts Higher Than Barry At Same Time
> ...


Indeed! He loved last week's Rasmussen poll!


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

GWV5903 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Right, so you missed the point. Let's do this again.

Rasmussen has been sited multiple times the last 3 years whenever Trump was near or over 50%. Now when he is down by 7 the wingnuts create hypocritical arguments as to why polls suck. The only difference being whether Trump is up or down in these polls. If I had posted trump was up 7 points many of these same morons would be high fiving each other. So predictable.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



It's sad you think anyone could miss your point, your point was clear...

The polls in 2016 were clear then as well, he had no way to win, when it happens again, what excuse are you going to use then? 

I can't wait for the first debate between President Trump and Biden, they will be accusing him of being cruel to a senior citizen...


----------



## theHawk (Mar 18, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> ...



Many Dems already see him as a great President.

Only the batshit crazy un-Americans see him as a villain.


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2020)

President Trump is going  to have the biggest approval ever! 

And he deserves  it!

America is by his side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g5000 (Mar 18, 2020)

How could anyone be against our "wartime President"?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

GWV5903 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Ah, so you didn't get the point of my thread, that's obvious. 

Fuck the Rasmussen poll, who cares about it right? I don't. I'm mocking the wingnuts who used to post it but only when Trump was leading it. Now that he's not they argue that polls are worthless. I guarantee you when Rasmussen shows Trump up again (and they will Rasmussen is a yoyo) they will happily post that poll here to demonstrate how Trump is soooo popular because he reached 51% on the Rasmussen poll. It's so pathetic.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2020)

LMBAO!!!






#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 18, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
> The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
> And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!



Yeah, sure he will, dumb ass


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


He had a team of people telling him what to say. This exploded worse than anyone initially thought. Italy was the reason.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Triggered Leftist. You’re pathetic


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  Thepoint of the thread  is to give fake polls so as to cause demoralization against your American enemies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 18, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
> The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
> And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!


And they shame Democrats for politicizing this crisis!


----------



## Denizen (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> ...



No virus is worse than the disease of Trumpery.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Denizen said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


You are. You’re old. Careful out there...Boogeyman is coming.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 18, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> ...



Like your insanity of voting for one person and hoping another person wins. That is insane.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



I didn't pick the poll, the wingnuts who posted from this pollster every time Trump was near or above 50% did. Talk to them about it. People liek Nostra and Jitss617 who have backed Rasmussen in the past and now all of the sudden not so much.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
> The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
> And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!



If there's one (and only one) thing that's been consistent about Rump it's his disapproval rating.  Currently at its usual 53%.  His all-time peak was 47.8% and that was January 25.  Of 2017.  His hamhanded failure to grasp the pandemic and that incessant "ME ME ME" crowing isn't likely to rehabilitate that. 

Post silly shit with ghey emoticons in great big HEY LOOKA ME fonts all you like, but that's the Reality.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 18, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> ...



Dopey Donald Trump is incompetent.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> Now, Remember when Bush's approval shot up to 80 something per-cent after 9/11?
> Trump is in a similar scenario where all of a sudden, our lives have stopped and we are all back in first gear.
> The Corona Virus dilemma should eventually taper off as we head into late summer.
> And most normal Americans with an IQ over 42 will re-elect Trump for saving the USA !!!!


Bush actually did something. He made a speech and basically said we gone handle some business. Drumpf would have said the 9/11 attack was a hoax and started asking how the tower could have collapsed like that.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > As Donald Trump's media appearances demonstrate to the public how inept he is the approval rating is diving.
> ...



Yes, you are. My second opinion of your mental state.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Irrelevant. Trump wins huge this November.


All Drumpf is going to win is the biggest boobie prize.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was at 49% on this same day in his Presidency. Trump is at 46%. Considering the pandemic that's not to bad.
> ...


Stop crying bitch.  Waaaaa...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


You lost another debate? Poor Assfaceias. I am Dunking on your ass!!! Boom


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Dont trip over that credit card when you try to dunk.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Well...you're nothing but a tool flapping his lips about whatever the left made up this week. 
You're incapable of thinking for yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You stole credit cards?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I didn't make anything up, I simply posted the wingnuts favorite pollster. Nothing more.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oof, that failed.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yeah. I took those from you right after I took the ball from you. 

The truth is, I'm young pretty and ruthless
I peel quick and steal shit, cause I'm lootless


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh my, and they JUST CAME UP WITH A VACCINE  THAT WORKS.....O . HAPPY JOY!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!

*French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial*



IHU Méditerranée Infection / @IHU_Marseille / TwitterThe trial was completed by Professor Didier Raoult, based at infectious diseases institute, IHU Méditerranée Infection in Marseille


*A renowned research professor in France has reported successful results from a new treatment for Covid-19, with early tests suggesting it can stop the virus from being contagious in just six days.*

Connexion France ^ | 03/18/2020

Professor Didier Raoult from infection hospital l'Institut Hospitalo-Universitaire (IHU) Méditerranée Infection in Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur), *published a video* explaining the trials on Monday March 16.

Professor Raoult is an infectious diseases specialist and head of the IHU Méditerranée Infection, who has been tasked by - and consulted by - the French government to research possible treatments of Covid-19.

He said that the first Covid-19 patients he had treated with the drug chloroquine had seen a rapid and effective speeding up of their healing process, and a sharp decrease in the amount of time they remained contagious.

Chloroquine - which is normally used mainly to prevent and treat malaria - was administered via the named drug, Plaquenil.

The treatment was offered to 24 patients, who were among the first to become infected in the south east of France, and who had voluntarily admitted themselves to hospital for the process.

Patients were given 600mcg per day for 10 days. They were closely monitored, as the drug can interact with other medication, and cause severe side effects in some cases.

Professor Raoult said: “We included everyone who was in agreement [to be treated], which was almost everyone. Two towns in the protocol, Nice and Avignon, gave us [infected] patients who had not yet received treatment.

“We were able to ascertain that patients who had not received Plaquenil (the drug containing hydroxychloroquine) were still contagious after six days, but of those that had received Plaquenil, after six days, only 25% were still contagious.”

Chloroquine phosphate and hydroxychloroquine have previously been used to treat coronavirus patients in China, in ongoing Covid-19 clinical trials.

Kaletra, a US-based antiviral drug normally used to treat HIV, is another medicine that is being tested in the fight against Covid-19.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If it got you to respond it most certainly didn’t. Pole successful.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You’re definitely entertaining. Thanks for that, Assfaceias but I am still a better basketball player than you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yeah ok.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Emojis won’t make it any less true. I’d dominate you. Would not be close.


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2020)

And LOOK, a second one FOUND.....CAN THERE BE MORE?....GOD BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP FROM SAVING US FROM THE RASH OF VERY LOW 2 DIGIT IQ'D LEFTISTS....MAN THAT WAS THERE VERY LAST CHANCE TO DEFEAT HIM IN NOVEMBER....ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!

washington examiner ^ | 3/18/2020 | Tim Pearce


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The only thing you could dominate me in is pig wrestling or straw chewing.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Oh my, and they JUST CAME UP WITH A VACCINE  THAT WORKS.....O . HAPPY JOY!!!!....ROTFLMFAO!!!
> 
> *French researcher posts successful Covid-19 drug trial*
> 
> ...



Hope/wish it were true. If so we can thank the French.

First thing I would do is check your source, never heard of them.

Second thing I would do after checking the source is post it in a thread where it is on topic.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

The Purge said:


> And LOOK, a second one FOUND.....CAN THERE BE MORE?....GOD BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP FROM SAVING US FROM THE RASH OF VERY LOW 2 DIGIT IQ'D LEFTISTS....MAN THAT WAS THERE VERY LAST CHANCE TO DEFEAT HIM IN NOVEMBER....ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> washington examiner ^ | 3/18/2020 | Tim Pearce


Did you give the wrong link? Thats says the vaccine for malaria might work for the corona virus.

"*Malaria drug sees promising signs as future coronavirus treatment"*


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Thanks for letting me know what a success this thread is.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2020)

The Purge said:


> And LOOK, a second one FOUND.....CAN THERE BE MORE?....GOD BLESS PRESIDENT TRUMP FROM SAVING US FROM THE RASH OF VERY LOW 2 DIGIT IQ'D LEFTISTS....MAN THAT WAS THERE VERY LAST CHANCE TO DEFEAT HIM IN NOVEMBER....ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> washington examiner ^ | 3/18/2020 | Tim Pearce


Their is spelled *t h e i r* not *t h e r e*.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Would you like to see a poll? Lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 19, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



No, I just wish you a miserable life and Trump will deliver that for me!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Mar 19, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


My mental state is fine. But you're joy in this sickening. All you have is a flame. I'll pray for your soul.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


polls are useless. I don't care whose poll it is.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



At least you're consistent, can't see that for the other pea brains who promoted Rasmussen when it showed them something they like and then make every excuse they can invent when the numbers change.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 19, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I live in Boston you mindless fool not Iowa. Learn geography.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  Youve spent days trying to convince “wingnuts” that your poll means something. I think you are failing.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Quite the contrary, I don't think Rasmussen means shit whether Trump is up or down. I'm only posting the poll results because some of the wingnuts would post Rasmussen and only Rasmussen poll results when Trump was around 50% as though that means anything. Now in this poll that he is well below that level the wingnuts run like rats. It's quite hilarious.

I've made this point multiple times, I'm not sure why you haven't gotten it through your head yet.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 19, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Like your life?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...



That's Rasmussen, notorious for fluff-girling the Rumpster. FiveThirtyEight, which aggregates all the polls (including Rasmussen) in a running count, has him at 43% and markedly steady for three years at that level.

The steadiness of that number, really the only thing I can think of that IS steady with this administration, indicates a cult.  Because a cult is impervious to glaring fuckups and will not accept them.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 19, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Yours is beyond redemption?


----------



## DOTR (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



  No we covered it. You don’t really believe it even yourself but you hope it demoralizes Americans. It’s the purpose of polls. And part of that is your desperate attempt to convince us tgst your poll is correct. 
   But I’m a little bipartisan here. I think it’s right that you keep winning polls and losing elections.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



Yep, agree with everything.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Demoralize? Oh, poor baby, Trump hasn't been popular his entire presidency, this really shouldn't be a surprise. "Demoralize Americans" you say that as though most Americans like Trump. 

And I don't need to look at Rasmussen for that.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



This thread is probably the least important one on this board at the moment but it sure does provide some well needed comic relief.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 19, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



My life is not miserable but you seem more and more miserable daily with Trump as President...

Maybe China is more for you seeing they will lie to you daily...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



It does?

Losers like you would vote for a communist regime like China before you would vote for Trump...


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



Thank you, that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Because you know it is true...

Why else would you and the left blame Trump for China Government to contain their own Pandemic?

Why else would you and the left cheer at the thought this will get rid of Trump?

It make those like you and the Op'er giddy and cream your panties knowing China Government failure could help you rid the Nation of Trump, and that is the sad reality, so yeah you would vote for a Chinese style Government if it meant ridding the Country of Trump...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Mar 19, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


And you continue to push a 5 year Russian hoax. That was so worth it huh?


----------



## Meister (Mar 19, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Irrelevant. Trump wins huge this November.


With what I'm hearing from the liberals, I'm wondering if anyone is going to be alive come November to vote?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Meister said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant. Trump wins huge this November.
> ...



With what I'm hearing from the doctors, I'm wondering if anyone is going to be alive to be a Fox Noise audience by then.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


You must be today's internet witty guy.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 3, 2020)

Since it's OK to cherry pick Rasmussen and only when Trump is above 50%, let's see where he is today.






						Trump Approval Index History - Rasmussen Reports®
					






					www.rasmussenreports.com
				




Oh? -9?

Can anybody modify this graphic to show Trump is 9 points in the hole according to the only poll wingnuts think matter?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Rasmussen now has Trump down 13 points. Is Rasmussen now a Chinese Communist or something?


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 25, 2020)

It's time for another check on Trumpbots' favorite pollster.

And.......


 -9.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Apr 25, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> 
> Please excuse the graphic, this is the only one I could find at USMB.
> 
> ...


And if the election were tomorrow this poll might matter.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

See y'all in November.


----------



## justinacolmena (Apr 25, 2020)

51%? No. They're still vastly underestimating Donald Trump, and they plan to undercount and stuff the ballot box at election time come November. That Rasmussen crap is total Democrat shit straight out of City Hall.

There's a rather recently renamed Rasmussen Boulevard in Battle Ground, Washington, and a Rasmuson Foundation in Anchorage, Alaska. Big-time realitors, developers, benefactors and philanthropists.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 25, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!


His handling of Coronavirus will bring his poll numbers back up.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 25, 2020)

eagle7-31 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



This isn't an election poll, it's about his approval and what Americans think of him. 

But I'm sure you tell the Trumpbots the same thing when they post when Rasmussen shows Trump approaching 50%.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 25, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He's down 7 points. Yea Mr. Popular!!!
> ...



Since we had our rally around the flag moment where the president usually gets a boost in the polls (like Bush did after 9/11) his poll numbers have gone down.

God I love this thread.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 26, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > His handling of Coronavirus will bring his poll numbers back up.
> ...


Trump will have more press conferences.


----------



## Mike473 (Apr 26, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



McClatchy/Marist Poll: Clinton Up By 15

Another day, another disastrous poll for Donald Trump. A new McClatchy/Marist poll conducted on Monday, August 1, found Clinton with a staggering 15-point lead, 48% to 33%.

New Hampshire poll: Clinton leads Trump by 15 points

*Washington (CNN)*Hillary Clinton holds a double digit lead -- 15 points -- on Donald Trump in New Hampshire, according to a new poll released Wednesday.

Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump by 14 Points Nationally in New Poll

Hillary Clinton has widened her lead over Donald Trump, polling 14 percentage points ahead nationally, according to a new Associated Press-GfK poll, which comes 12 days before the presidential election.

Hillary Clinton Leads by 7 Points in Pennsylvania Poll

Hillary Clinton leads him by seven percentage points, 46 percent to 39 percent, in a four-way race.

Clinton Holds 11-Point National Lead Over Trump: NBC/WSJ Poll

Hillary Clinton is ahead of Donald Trump by double digits with just over three weeks until Election Day, according to a new national NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll conducted entirely after the second presidential debate.

Clinton leads Trump by 15 points among early voters

With 11 days to go before the U.S. presidential election, Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton leads Republican Donald Trump by 15 percentage points among early voters surveyed in the past two weeks, according to the Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation project. 

Election Update: Clinton’s Big Lead Means A Steadier Forecast

A friend asked me the other day whether there’s anything preventing Hillary Clinton from rising further in our forecast, beyond what have generally been very good polls for her. Clinton’s chances _are_ up a bit — she’s hit 88 percent in our polls-only forecast, up slightly from 86 percent on Friday and 83 percent a week ago. In the polls-plus forecast, Clinton’s chances are 85 percent, up from 80 percent a week earlier

Wason Poll: Clinton Up 15 Points in Virginia – Bearing Drift

Democrat Hillary Clinton now holds a 15-point advantage over Republican Donald Trump in Virginia, according to a tracking survey released Sunday by the Wason Center for Public Policy at Christopher Newport University. Clinton leads Trump among likely voters in Virginia, 44-29 percent.

“It’s crystal clear why the Trump campaign pulled staff out of Virginia this week,” said Dr. Quentin Kidd, Director of the Wason Center.

Clinton Leads by 7 Points in North Carolina Poll

A New York Times Upshot/Siena College survey released on Tuesday confirms that Mr. Trump’s standing has deteriorated considerably. Hillary Clinton has a seven-point lead over Mr. Trump in North Carolina, 46 percent to 39 percent, among likely voters in a three-way race including the Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson.

Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas

Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow edge over Donald Trump in Texas 46 to 45 percent among registered voters.

https://www.cnn.com/2016/08/10/politics/clinton-leads-trump-wisconsin-poll/

Clinton leads Trump by 15 percentage points, 52% to 37%, among likely voters -- with 10% supporting neither candidate. That's a huge jump from the same poll's findings in July, when it had Clinton at 45% to Trump's 41%.

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2016/11/msu_state_of_the_state_survey.html

EAST LANSING, MI -- A survey from Michigan State University's Institute for Public Policy and Social Research suggests Democrat Hillary Clinton has a wide lead over Republican Donald Trump among Michigan's likely voters. 

The quarterly State of the State Survey conducted by the institute tracked voters from Sept. 1 to Oct. 30 and found that among likely voters in Michigan, 52 percent said they would vote for Clinton and 32 percent said they would vote for Trump.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 26, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Thank you, that gave me a good laugh.


Comments from you and your liberal friends always give me a laugh.


----------



## HappyJoy (Apr 26, 2020)

Mike473 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Neat. I guess the reason why this thread about quoting Rasmussen specifically flies over your dumb little head, doesn't it?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 25, 2020)

Time to check on Trump's favorite pollster again.

Approve: 43%
Disapprove: 55%

Net: -12%

Ouch.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 25, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Time to check on Trump's favorite pollster again.
> Approve: 43%
> Disapprove: 55%
> Net: -12%
> Ouch.


Word is Barr and Durham will hand out ObamaGate indictments soon.  When the real truth comes out about ObamaGate, Biden's poll numbers will fall.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 25, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Time to check on Trump's favorite pollster again.
> ...



Of course they will. There is no way in the world anyone couldn't see it as a cheap political stunt. I think Trump should absolutely instruct Barr (who said he wouldn't) indict a guy more popular than he is.

However, in the meantime what's going on at Rasmussen? Did they turn Communist or something?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 25, 2020)

I hope in the future all threads about polls are moved to the elections forum. 

Nothing like consistency.


----------

